# question about duel voltage systems .hybrid Moped



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

clintster7 said:


> Take a perfectly good moped and add a DIY E bike kit .


Why? You already get like, 100mpg, and your performance and utility is limited by weight and bulk.



> i guess my question is do say (48v) bike conversion kits ground to the frame ?


Usually not. Usually they have a 12v system that is sometimes frame grounded as in a normal vehicle.


----------

